# Z Visa and Criminal Record Check



## jamie261 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi,
I work for a large company in the UK (wont say the name) but we also have a large office in Shanghai and i have been offered a 2 year role as an expat in Shanghai. Ive been looking at the Visas and looks like i need a Z visa. I do however have a criminal record from many years ago for a minor offence which i got a fine for. Under UK law the conviction is 'Spent' which means it will only appear on an enhanced check, so if required i could still submit a basic check and it would display nothing. I am looking for some guidance from someone who has actually applied for a z visa from the UK - did you have to supply a CRB check to the embassy? 

I have been on trips to China twice before and so have applied for tourist visas, on the the application forms i simply ticked the no box when asked the question and all was fine.

My friend went out to work a few years ago and he again just ticked the no box for his Z visa. I just want to make 100% sure before i accept this job that i wont face any issues with this!

All help welcome...

Thanks,


----------

